
Build a Slack-Like Chat Application with React - eibrahim
https://medium.com/front-end-weekly/build-a-slack-like-chat-application-with-react-30dad7b9b095
======
alexsam986
Before you must know, what is the chat application & How it works?

Build application like Slack, Hipchat(Server-side database):

where the messages sent are stored in the server database. This results in the
storage of a vast amount of data in the server-side data storage.

On the other hand,

Build Application like Whatsapp, Viber(Client-side database):

It is quite effective in minimizing the data stored in the database by holding
the data within the device & diminishing the queuing of messages and
consumption of data.

For more: [https://blog.mirrorfly.com/real-time-chat-server-database-
fo...](https://blog.mirrorfly.com/real-time-chat-server-database-for-storing-
messages/)

